# For those of you with your PE:



## guitarjamman (May 7, 2013)

How often do you use it?

And secondly, do you remember the first thing you stamped?

It seems all my previous and current co-workers remember their first plan they approved or first form they stamped. What was yours if you remember?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 7, 2013)

still waiting to use it officially....other than stamping ramdom pieces of paper.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 7, 2013)

I use it pretty much every day.


----------



## bradlelf (May 7, 2013)

Everyday ... sometimes at night


----------



## blybrook PE (May 7, 2013)

I tend to use my stamp weekly at a minimum for a variety of reports or other official documents. First thing I ever stamped was a utilidor project for one of the local military bases. Good times.


----------



## envirotex (May 7, 2013)

Just as credentials for litigation work...


----------



## Peele1 (May 7, 2013)

Never stamped anything, not planning on it. Got the PE for the panache. I deal with a lot of architects and self-called "engineers", and having the PE helps with credibility.


----------



## Road Guy (May 7, 2013)

first thing I used it for was to get a permit for a parking lot. very sexy stuff. I still have that set of plans somewhere..

but in transportation I dont use it every day like a general civil person might..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 7, 2013)

Haven't yet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2013)

Used it for the credentials for some expert witness stuff, although I've never stamped anything official.

I did stamp a few of my books on my desk so people would stop stealing them...


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (May 7, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I did stamp a few of my books on my desk so people would stop stealing them...


Me too! 
I havent used mine officially jet since i work for a general contractor. We subcontract consulting engineers to do the design or let the design build subs do all the engineering.


----------



## roadwreck (May 7, 2013)

Stamped lots and lots of erosion control plans, that's about it.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 7, 2013)

Guess that I should add that the first time I used my SE stamp was for a seismic report on an existing building where the client wanted to change the roof mounted satellite dish from 10m to 11m. I tend to use the SE stamp more than my PE stamp these days.


----------



## Road Guy (May 7, 2013)

I just want to add that it all feels really cool until you get that first frivolous lawsuit with your name on it.. then it looses its luster...


----------



## ptatohed (May 7, 2013)

guitarjamman said:


> How often do you use it?
> 
> And secondly, do you remember the first thing you stamped?
> 
> It seems all my previous and current co-workers remember their first plan they approved or first form they stamped. What was yours if you remember?






I assume when you ask "How often do you use it?" you mean our stamp? I "use" my 'PE' a lot (e-mail signature, business card, etc.  ) but my stamp? - haven't yet. I have put together a set of plans from survey file to mylar but I work for a City and it's set up here so that the City Engineer samps everything prepared in-house. So, if I stay here, I may never stamp anything.


----------



## guitarjamman (May 7, 2013)

ptatohed said:


> guitarjamman said:
> 
> 
> > How often do you use it?
> ...




Everytime you write a little memo on a post-it note for someone, stamp it!


----------



## pbrme (May 7, 2013)

First official stamp was on the bosses reciprocity application. Haven't used it since, just sits in the drawer drying out which is fine by me.


----------



## Dleg (May 8, 2013)

I finally got to "use" my PE when I moved into utility work. The first set of plans I stamped were for a small sewer replacement project. Kind of disappointing, though - all I really stamped was a blank sheet of paper, which the AutoCAD tech used to make an electronic stamp. All I did was sign.... sigh..... But I have had the pleasure of actually stamping a number of things since then.


----------



## Freon (May 8, 2013)

The first time I used my stamp on a co-workers application. Since then maybe twice a year. Normally for pro-bono work or to give a "second opinion" for a fellow Scout Leader who does building code inspections. I am not above being paid in homemade venison sausage.


----------

